# Unroot?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Maybe I looked to quickly, but I am giving this Nexus to my brother's wife since I got the S4 today and want to return it FULLY back to stock!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#mysidjdq39


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

yarly said:


> https://developers.g...ages#mysidjdq39


I just wipe and flash that??

Oh...follow this I am assuming: http://androidforums.com/android-system-mods-scripts-hacks/706533-guide-how-flash-nexus-factory-image-manually.html


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

You just flash that with fastboot (all of it), nothing else is required.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

yarly said:


> You just flash that with fastboot (all of it), nothing else is required.


Alright its been a long time since I have done that, but is there a guide I can follow?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Its in the stickies http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/25965-[VZW]-[SPRINT]-Everything-you-need-to-know-about-the-CDMA-Galaxy-Nexus
[VZW] [SPRINT] Everything you need to know about the CDMA Galaxy Nexus

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Its in the stickies http://rootzwiki.com...p?/topic/25965-[VZW]-[SPRINT]-Everything-you-need-to-know-about-the-CDMA-Galaxy-Nexus
> [VZW] [SPRINT] Everything you need to know about the CDMA Galaxy Nexus
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


Alright thanks i will check it out


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

CC268 said:


> Alright its been a long time since I have done that, but is there a guide I can follow?


There should be a flash all file in it in the factory image, use that. The whole process shouldn't take long at all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Okay I got the flash all file...what do I do with it? ADB isn't recognizing my phone even though its been setup forever -.-


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

One will work one will not Just run flashall.bat or flashall.sh depends on which os you are running.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

DR3W5K1 said:


> One will work one will not Just run flashall.bat or flashall.sh depends on which os you are running.


Alright so reboot into fastboot and then run it


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

reboot into the bootloader/fast boot plug in phone run it. Hopefully you have the fast boot drivers if you're running windows. If not it won't work.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Working?


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I got it guys thanks...I didn't lock the bootloader because once i updated to 4.2.2 adb said my device was offline. I need to update adb and the problem will be solved I just haven't done that yet.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

CC268 said:


> I got it guys thanks...I didn't lock the bootloader because once i updated to 4.2.2 adb said my device was offline. I need to update adb and the problem will be solved I just haven't done that yet.


You have no need for adb.
Just "fastboot oem lock" where you ran the other commands.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Its alright I updated adb anyways to root my S4...so I got it now!


----------



## shiznic (Jun 2, 2012)

make sure you have proper dirvers and a known working usb cable.... oh and i have fallen victim to forgetting to turn on the adb function in the developers section in settings. i laughed so hard when i figured that out. lol good luck.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I followed the guide on here and my phone is back to stock. I have the latest adb and it works fine for getting me into bootloader and shows my device under 'adb devices', but when I type fastboot oem lock it says waiting for device...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If it shows under adb devices, then you are not in fastboot. Also please don't create a duplicate topic when you already had one. Merged them together.

In short, if you don't see this, you are not in fastboot:


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Can you see it when it's in the bootloader? It's not the same as ADB. Check to see if you have any devices that don't have the proper driver and manually select it if necessary.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

So weird...I have all the drivers, USB debugging is checked, it boots into bootloader just fine using adb, but just says waiting for device when I try to relock bootloader...What the hell



KeithN said:


> Can you see it when it's in the bootloader? It's not the same as ADB. Check to see if you have any devices that don't have the proper driver and manually select it if necessary.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yep it says Samsung Android ADB Interface in Device manager

Wow this is frustrating...guess I will just say it has an unlocked bootloader when I sell it


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

You have to use the fastboot binary and not ADB to relock. Are you positive you're using fastboot?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Armada said:


> You have to use the fastboot binary and not ADB to relock. Are you positive you're using fastboot?


Drivers are the issue here, I believe.
But yes. Make sure you're in Fastboot. You've gotten confused on this point multiple times thus far but I assure you, Bootloader = fastboot commands.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Im pretty sure I am in fastboot...I type "adb reboot bootloader" and the picture that yarly posted is what I am in.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Im pretty sure I am in fastboot...I type "adb reboot bootloader" and the picture that yarly posted is what I am in.


Then your issue is drivers.
Try the naked drivers from xda.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Then your issue is drivers.
> Try the naked drivers from xda.


I was having a tough time trying to figure out how to install them, kept running into problems. It isn't a big deal I will just let the person know that I am selling it to that the phone has an unlocked bootloader.


----------

